

XIM4: Mouse and keyboard gaming on Xbox One - TheLegace
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsI7-hUhXTY#t=341

======
bsg75
I would be happy if the XO recognized USB mouse inputs for non-gaming actions.

While it recognizes a Logitech wireless keyboard, it does not recognize the
same keyboard's trackpad. For entering messages, codes, and even web browsing,
mouse interactions would make the XO a better media center.

